# About to zero my CVA



## Realtree Ga (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm going to zero my 50 caliber CVA in today.  I would like to know what everyone's thoughts are on what distance I should zero in at.  I'll be using two Triple 7 pellets and 245 grain powerbelts (not certain if bullet grain matters).  The longest shot I would possibly make is about 120 yards, but I may also be in a situation to only take a 20 yard shot in the stands I'll be hunting.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 7, 2015)

I'd zero at 100 yards and hold true to 125. I shoot 2x 777 pellets with a 295gr. Powerbelt.


----------



## Realtree Ga (Oct 7, 2015)

model88_308 said:


> I'd zero at 100 yards and hold true to 125. I shoot 2x 777 pellets with a 295gr. Powerbelt.



Would that shoot High at shorter ranges like 20 to 30 yards?


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 7, 2015)

I've had bad exp with power belts but I shoot, 100gr 2 777 pellets spot on to 100yds and easily Carrys to 125yds.

I don't shoot much past 100 though. Never really had a chance. With my bP but It hammers um.

I've shot 15deer with 295gr power belts hollow points and aero tips. Just mixed performance. Never lost a deer with them though. 

Let us know how the sight in goes.


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 7, 2015)

Realtree Ga said:


> Would that shoot High at shorter ranges like 20 to 30 yards?



You will not be high enough there to matter. Likely be about 2" high at 50, less closer, less farther to 100. 2-3" low at 125. My farthest was 120 sighted like this, aimed typical spot 1/3-1/2 up body and ended up taking top 1/3 of heart off.

Deer with my CVA and the heart that he ran 100 yards with....lol!


----------



## Realtree Ga (Oct 7, 2015)

The longest area I had was 80 yards, so I suppose that will have to do.  Any thoughts on where that will shoot at 25 yards and 100 yards?


----------



## outdoorlife99 (Oct 7, 2015)

Just aim behind the shoulder an dead deer


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 7, 2015)

For my needs, I zero 1" high at 50 and I am 2.5" low at 100. 100 gr 777 and 295 gr PB.


----------



## chrisjones1 (Oct 10, 2015)

I zeroed my TC encore at 25 yards. Dead on. 100 yard zero is 2.5 inches high. 125-150 you would be ok. 2 50 grain triple 7s and a 295 power belt.


----------



## Chase4556 (Oct 11, 2015)

Id zero at 100, then shoot at 50 to see where you impact. 

With a 100yd zero, you will still be in the sweet spot at 50. Id rather know I was dead on at 100, and a few inches high/low at 50, than guessing where my impact would be at 100+. 

With my wolf, I am 1 inch high at 100yds. I will shoot out to 200, and anything over 150 I aim a few inches over the back... drops right in where I want it.


----------

